# Theology in Battlestar Galactica



## aleksanderpolo (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone else watch it recently?

First, it was Baltar's speech that "God loves only those who are perfect. He loves us, because we are perfect, just as we are" (without a Mediator, mind you).

Then, it was Six's speech that "Death make human whole".

So, what are the producers/writers doing with these recent episodes? Are they making fun of Christianity? Or do they really think those are Christian belief? 

Personally, I think the producers/writers are closet Calvinist trying to make fun of the popular evangelical culture (Pelagianism etc)


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 25, 2008)

*Mormons in Space?*

I haven't seen the New BSG series but have been told that the old one contained a lot of Mormon teaching in it. Check this out: MORMONS IN SPACE


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 25, 2008)

I love BSG and have never heard nor seen of a Cylon named "Lucifer" and I am certain I would remember if I did.


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 25, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> I love BSG and have never heard nor seen of a Cylon named "Lucifer" and I am certain I would remember if I did.


Yeah, something like that is not easy to forget. Think he might be referring to the old series? Been wanting to watch the New series but hate coming in on the end not knowing what's been going on before. Guess I'll have to wait for it to go into syndication like ST: Voyager.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 25, 2008)

Buy the seasons on DVD. I'll watch them again and again. I've never seen such an amazing show on TV in my life. Lost comes close, but not quite as good, well written, and gripping with such amazing special effects as is BSG.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (May 25, 2008)

I found shows like BSG (The new series) and House MD to be very interesting in terms of story telling techniques. But even more interesting are their view of religion.

Take House, for example. He is a typical skeptic/atheist. "Everybody lies" is his motto. But what he truly believe, are: "everybody lies, except myself", "All other people have reason to lie, except me, who is perfectly neutral and objective" "I deal with facts only. And with reasoning and medicine I can solve any problem". 

BSG, in one sense, is more skeptical and critical towards science and technology (after all, it's science and technology that leads to cylon) and more sympathetic towards religion. But it's increasingly clear that the religion in the show (as well as the religious messages in Batman, Spiderman, Ironman etc) is just one that men saves themselves by their own strength without the need of a Substitute. I guess this is the farthest one can go with natural revelation ...


----------



## queenknitter (May 25, 2008)

It's a Mormon show.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 25, 2008)

Then Mormanism makes for GREAT story telling!


----------



## queenknitter (May 25, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Then Mormanism makes for GREAT story telling!



Orson Scott Card fans would agree.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 26, 2008)

Mormonism and greek mythology!


----------



## etexas (May 26, 2008)

I KNEW I say those Cylons reading Pearl of Great Price, they LOVED their Lorenzo Snow! Silly Cylons!


----------



## Grymir (May 27, 2008)

Lucifer was Baltar's sidekick Cylon on the original series. Yes, Etexas, those silly Cylons were reading pearl of some kind of price. I like the series, part ST:Voyager, part soap opera, and the other parts get my polemetical dandruff in an uproar and it turns into a Rocky Horror Picture show experience!! But its great! How will the season end? Who's number 12 (hint, hint etexas for a poll )


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 27, 2008)

queenknitter said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> > Then Mormanism makes for GREAT story telling!
> ...



Don't know about BSG, but I do like to read OSC!


----------



## servantofmosthigh (May 27, 2008)

queenknitter said:


> It's a Mormon show.



Another movie I greatly enjoyed was John Wayne's _3 Godfathers_, but its mix of Catholicism and Mormonism was so disheartening.


----------

